# Humidity makes my hair frizz and curl !!



## Ladyslipper (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm desperate!!! I'm going to the carribean in a couple of months and don't want to fuss too much with my hair too much. Can anyone tell me what are good products to use to keep my hair from curling and frizzing in the heat and humidity?? I blow dry my hair straight and it looks great. But asa it gets humid out my bangs start to curl &amp; wave and frizz up. HELP!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 7, 2008)

I like using Got2b products. The best one is Glossy Serum. It's a silicone serum that helps to keep the frizz at bay.


----------



## monniej (Apr 7, 2008)

hi ladyslipper and welcome to mut!

wow! that's asking a lot! i can understand about the frizz but why not embrace the curl? a blow dryer and the carribean seem to me a deadly combination? lol~


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 8, 2008)

victoria's secret has this awsome called high def. illuminating pomade.

its what i think the only thing that saved my hair from the weather in WA.

its like $12 at victoria's secret, and you dont need a lot at all (beware it can weigh your hair down if you use too much). plus it smells awsome.

and as long as my hair doesnt get into direct rain, it stays pretty straight and frizz free.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 8, 2008)

Try a good serum, John Freida


----------



## akathegnat (Apr 8, 2008)

Also Try Bed Head Control Freak. They have an awsome shampoo, conditioner and serum (they smell like pineapple too). I live in florida, and trust me, I know what it's like to battle that weather. I can go out on a rainy day now and not have to worry.


----------



## Jinx (Apr 8, 2008)

After 2 days in Maui, I gave up trying to control my hair. It made things worse and went the last few days in a braid or something.

After HALF a day in Puerto Rico I said screw it and you can see in my avatar how my hair looked the whole time I was there, lol!!! That's no pony tail- it's a FOX tail, all bushy!

Nothing I could do to my hair could combat the frizz so I just went with it. My hair was mighty soft though, and my scalp had never felt healthier (it's seriously dry- dermititis dry.), so I didn't complain too much.

The worst thing was on the flight back from PR, my hair had been in a braid that day and I decided to undo it while on the flight and brushed it out and strands and strands of hair broke off!! 

Going from ultra humid weather to ultra dry airplane air was overload for my hair and combing it was too much. Grr... At least the movie was good (Stardust).


----------



## anna1850 (Apr 8, 2008)

The reason why your hair frizzes and curls in the humidity is the water in the air breaks down the hydogen bonds in your hair and causes them to reform (like after any time you wash your hair) and if your hair is not naturally straight this will make them curly.

So to combat this what you really want to do is to stop the water from getting to your hair so I would recommend putting oil on it. This sounds kind of gross but it acts as barrier and will keep any moisture that is in your hair inside, and any moisture outside it should stay outside. I use coconut oil which smells just like coconut and is very good for your hair. It will also help weigh down and frizzy bits a little.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 8, 2008)

When its even alittle humid i dont even bother blow drying it. Sorry Im not help but id like to know what to use too.


----------



## monniej (Apr 8, 2008)

if you don't have any problems with cones i would suggest john frieda silicone gel to control frizz. i've never used it with a blowdryer, though. just apply it to wet hair and let air dry. just a suggestion.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Apr 10, 2008)

You could just pin your bangs back.

I use the same gel Monniej suggested, it works pretty well, but nothing will hold my hair if it gets directly wet, I either reapply products or give up and braid it.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *anna1850* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The reason why your hair frizzes and curls in the humidity is the water in the air breaks down the hydogen bonds in your hair and causes them to reform (like after any time you wash your hair) and if your hair is not naturally straight this will make them curly.
So to combat this what you really want to do is to stop the water from getting to your hair so I would recommend putting oil on it. This sounds kind of gross but it acts as barrier and will keep any moisture that is in your hair inside, and any moisture outside it should stay outside. I use coconut oil which smells just like coconut and is very good for your hair. It will also help weigh down and frizzy bits a little.

This is a great explanation. I have used coconut oil previously but it is too oily. Now I apply it to my hair, prior to shampooing.
My question is, does silicone act just as affectively as oil?


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 11, 2008)

I just bought this John Frieda spray that's a leave-in-conditioner and Softee leave-in-conditioner cream - it ways a bit heavy on my hair but it's the only thing that has made it not get so puffy and get my hair crazy... it's the greasy look that is it's downfall. But it works.


----------



## mandatron (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey! I had the EXACT same problem as you. my hairs naturally curly and super frizzy/puffy ESPECIALLY when its humid or raining out. plus it was fried to crap since i bleach the hell out of it every few weeks. I recently bought John Frida's Weather Works by Frizz-Ease Line (the shampoo, conditioner &amp; leave in) and i also started using the extra strength hair serum. its slightly expensive BUT SO WORTH IT. my hair looks SOOO much healthier, and the frizz is almost non existent. in one day we went from humid to rainy and back to humid and my hair hardly changed. it worked beautifully for me and i HIGHLY recommend it, its worth the dollars!!


----------



## BeachBarbie (Sep 16, 2008)

i use Big Sexy Hair's Humidity Resistant Mousse and Humidity Resistant hairspray, just kind of do a big spray all over held out far from my head. the worst that my hair will do (i live in ENC, where it's like 80% humidity all the time, if not higher) is kind of do a big wavy curl towards the ends, which is kind of sexy. and i'll usually tie a ribbon around my head like a headband just to kind of keep things in place.


----------

